# Best aquascaping tool set?



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

If you're serious about aquascaping, then it's probably better to buy quality instruments over cheap ones. The better the stainless steel, the longer they will stay sharp. Cheap scissors dull very quickly.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Flea bay has 15" and 24" tweezers. And you are probably going to learn to do trimming when you are doing a water change so that the water is
only half full.
I have one pair of the 15" tweezers, two of the 12" ones and three or four curved 12" scissors. Just bought a few to try them. I just have two 10g tanks. Mine never cost more than 12-$14 with shipping and a couple cost less than $8. I have used them for over a year and still work great.
But then I only cut aquarium plants with the scissors, not tree limbs.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

tweezers I use are ones I "borrowed" from my lab cough cough and has lasted me 3 years now and they still look brand new. As for scissors I just got a cheap mini sewwing scissors from safeway I think and they work fine and havnt rusted/gotten dull yet for a year. I was also gifted a set of curved scissors that is also helpful at trimming carpets/hard to reach places. As for any other equipment I say they are a waste of money really....I have 10+ scaped tanks and have made many scapes and I honestly pretty much only use the tweezers and scissors!


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Ditto. 

My goto tools are a pair of 18" tweezers, 9" straight scissors, clipped off bits of small airline tubing that fit over the ends of the tweezers for handling delicate stems or very heavy ones where I need a firmer grip and an ancient, battered bamboo backstratcher--my favorite tool for smoothing substrate, hauling up heavily rooted plants and bopping my cats on the head when they get in my way while I'm working on the tanks. 

Throw in medium plastic pipettes, some heavy bamboo skewers (the same air line tubing bits slipped over the skewer ends makes a great soft ended tool--mostly used in my tanks to rub nerite eggs loose), a bag of variously sized zip ties, super glue gel, a large pore net to sift sand and a bit of leftover filter sponge to scrub tank walls and driftwood clean and you've got 98% of what I use on a daily basis.


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

Same as above tweezers and scissors. You don't need the kit. Just make sure you get them long enough to reach tank bottom and keep your sleeved dry, like that ever happens. As Raymond states it's a lot easier to trim when your tank is partially empty, however you will always find a reason to grab something off the bottom when it is entirely full.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

There is a seller on eBay that has a nice kit with multiple scissors, forceps and shaping tool in a zippered case. Have had mine for years and all are still like new. Reasonable price.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

NJAquaBarren said:


> There is a seller on eBay that has a nice kit with multiple scissors, forceps and shaping tool in a zippered case. Have had mine for years and all are still like new. Reasonable price.


Ditto.


----------



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

DayOlder said:


> . . . however you will always find a reason to grab something off the bottom when it is entirely full.


Truer words were never spoken. :icon_roll


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Looking forward to these whenever (if) they come out.


----------



## rtfish (Oct 2, 2014)

agro said:


> Looking forward to these whenever (if) they come out.


I can't make out the brand. Where did you order them?


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

rtfish said:


> I can't make out the brand. Where did you order them?


Seachem's Aquavitro, not yet released but retailers had their hands on it and teased that they'll be for sale "soon" couple months ago.


----------



## Xzavier247 (Aug 9, 2014)

agro said:


> Seachem's Aquavitro, not yet released but retailers had their hands on it and teased that they'll be for sale "soon" couple months ago.


I am so stoked.


----------

